# Square Foot Cost Books?



## DivineGC (Apr 5, 2007)

I am thinking of ordering one just to see some comparisons between what I charge and what the book tells me I should be charging. Do any of you use square foot cost books or are they not worth it? I am thinking of getting the 2011 ENR/DCR Square-Foot Costbook if any of you could give reviews, suggestions or a better recommendations I would really appreciate it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I have a real issue with those books, not that I have read them, but think about it, costs between states are all over the map.

I price jobs based on what the market will bear, then I disseminate to see if I can do the job and make MONEY


----------



## DivineGC (Apr 5, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> I have a real issue with those books, not that I have read them, but think about it, costs between states are all over the map.
> 
> I price jobs based on what the market will bear, then I disseminate to see if I can do the job and make MONEY


Chris - For the most part, I felt the same way. But recently I spoke to 2 different contractors, one in my area (Central NJ) and one in Myrtle Beach, SC that use them religiously and they both said since they started using the cost books, they have gotten more jobs and do make a nice profit on every job. I'm still skeptical on them, that is why I ask for opinions. And all opinions are welcome good or bad, I want to know the real deal on these books and if I should be using one or not.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I have a real issue with those books, not that I have read them, but think about it, costs between states are all over the map.
> 
> I price jobs based on what the market will bear, then I disseminate to see if I can do the job and make MONEY


They have an adjustment table to use , a multiplier, to bring the price up or down based on were you live. So it is not just one price for everywhere. That being said it is general and not specific to your exact overhead and certainly does not take in your current gas costs as a factor or the decreased value of the dollar. So it may be way off this year and next year.


----------



## DivineGC (Apr 5, 2007)

OK then, I am guessing not to many of you have opinions of SF cost books.


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

I have some RS Means books. I dont have much use for them. There are too many variables in the real market place. Their labor plus materials prices are rarely anywhere close to my actuals.

I keep detailed records of my job cost records and I am building them slowly. This way I can see how long it talkes my crews to do a particular job and I can be fairly close on my next estimate. Materials I calculate as actual. 

I suppose you can use these books to make sure you are not missing anything drastic in your estimates but thats about it.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Never had the need to rely on them or use them...


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought one when I first started, it helped me realize I was WAY too low, now I know how to bid and do just fine on my own. Some companies are higher, some are lower. Just the way it is.


----------



## MikeGC (Dec 6, 2008)

Another tool to tighten up your approach and learn from.

I find them more relevent for new construction and larger jobs than for small jobs and renovation

I would be very careful using then for small jobs where mobilizing, set up and lots of cuts is a bigger piece of the equation. 

For example, slamming sheetrock on the partition walls of a strip plaza versus a cut up half bath remodel


----------

